

Libertarians/conservatives launch hackathon - willstudies
http://lincolnlabs.com/conferences/reboot/hackathon/

======
mindcrime
Meh... as a Libertarian, I'd be disinclined to attend this, just because it
seems to be perpetuating the myth that Libertarians are somehow innately more
aligned with Conservatives than Liberals. In reality, Libertarians agree with
Liberals on many things, and disagree with them on many, and likewise for
Conservatives. And, IMO, the modern Libertarian mindset is a natural successor
to the Classical Liberal mindset and is the actual modern Liberalism.

I, for one, certainly do not self-identify as a Conservative in any way,
shape, form or fashion.

~~~
Terr_
"Libertarian" is sometimes the refuge of "I'm a conservative but don't want to
endorse all Republicans"-people.

~~~
glenra
It's also sometimes the refuge of "I'm a liberal but I know some economics."
:-)

------
ef4
The naming was a bit jarring to me since "Lincoln Lab" is MIT's massive off-
campus, DoD-funded research complex.

~~~
ekoontz
Lincoln seems like an odd choice for a libertarian role model. He suspended
habeas corpus and expropriated the Southerners' private property (their
slaves, plantations, etc). If he hadn't been assasinated, all of that
plantation land would have likely have been divied up among the former slaves.
Spreading the wealth, the horror!

~~~
xname
I don't think any libertarian would consider slaves as private property.

~~~
ekoontz
Fair enough. What about the plantation land? Fair game for redistribution to
the slaves, or would that be a violation of the plantation owners' property
rights?

~~~
nospecinterests
You, just like everyone else, would have no clue as to what _might_ have
happened if President Lincoln were to have not been murdered. For all we know
he would have given it back or more likely sold it off to pay for the war
debt.

------
danabenson
I'd be interested in hearing from a hacker planning on attending this
conference, their rationale?

~~~
T-A
Judging by the "WHO" and "WHAT" halfway down the site, they are looking for
the answer to this:
[http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/11/when-t...](http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/11/when-
the-nerds-go-marching-in/265325/?single_page=true)

~~~
Buge
I heard a talk by this group saying they were the answer.

[http://www.parabellumlabs.com/](http://www.parabellumlabs.com/)

